# Reusing Cages and Toys



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

I am hoping to get another feathered friend soon. My house is too quiet and lonely without a companion. I am getting ready for the new bird and want to be sure I am doing the right things. I was planning to reuse Lemon Drop's cage and toys. However, I do not know what she died of. I don't want to pass on some illness, if there was one, to another bird. I was planning to wash everything down with vinegar and water. Is this sufficient? Is there anything that I should not reuse? Thanks for any advice you can give.

Just Goldenwing


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would not reuse anything that is absorbent, all else can be washed and disinfected. I use the stuff in this link https://ladygouldian.com/Pet-Focus-Avian-Disinfectant, it is effective against many pathogens, it says you don't have to rise but I rinse anyway, I don't like a residue of anything around my birds. If you decide you want to use this check around to see who has the best price and cheapest shipping. I have never seen this in a store to buy off the shelf here is another link to the company that I think makes it. https://www.mangopet.com/product_p/1503.htm


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cody has given you excellent advice. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks FaeryBee and Cody! I will look into the disinfectant and throw out any absorbent.


----------



## dalefelton450 (Sep 15, 2019)

*Bird Toys*

Recently I purchased this chew toy for my birds and they seem to be very happy playing with it.

Check this - http://bit.ly/chbirdtoy


----------

